# Drop vs bonza vs nudge vs dead rabbit



## Bear_Vapes (14/2/18)

If you own one of these or all of them, give some advice which is a better choice.
I love my wasp nano but I'm wanted a little more airflow now days.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (14/2/18)

I would imagine the nudge being just like the wasp but slighlty more airflow.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mr. B (14/2/18)

I own a Drop; Bonza and Dead Rabbit. My ranking of these 3 would be:

1. Drop - amazing flavour, amazing airflow and amazing clouds
2. Bonza - great flavour, amazing airflow and great clouds
3. Dead Rabbit - amazing flavour, decent airflow and decent clouds

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (14/2/18)

I would definitely go with the nudge but the 22mm version.
Otherwise the Drop if you looking for a 24mm atty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (14/2/18)

I did a little comparison video on the Drop vs Rabbit , will upload tonight and post link .... but for me Drop and Rabbit two very different RDA's and the Drop just pips the Rabbit for me with regards to airflow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jengz (14/2/18)

I’ve had the drop, Bonza and DR... for me the drop and bonzas airflow is too smooth for me lol, it’s vrek smooth and that’s a good thing, I just feel it’s too smooth and it doesn’t feel right that it is so smooth. 

The DR therefore wins the battle for me, haven’t tried the nudge though... all great Attys

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Daniel (14/2/18)

Jengz said:


> I’ve had the drop, Bonza and DR... for me the drop and bonzas airflow is too smooth for me lol, it’s vrek smooth and that’s a good thing, I just feel it’s too smooth and it doesn’t feel right that it is so smooth.
> 
> The DR therefore wins the battle for me, haven’t tried the nudge though... all great Attys



Does not *twitch* compute .... error 433 ...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SouthernCelt (14/2/18)

I have a Drop and a Dead Rabbit, among others. For me the Drop is the winner. I find the deck super easy to build on - although both are postless designs, the Drop wins because there is more space to clip your leads after dropping them in. I also prefer the airflow - the multi-hole design of the Drop makes for super smooth airflow and plenty of options when adjusting for taste. The Rabbit's upward slanting inlets also mean you will get warm cheeks if you purge your coils before inhaling - although that is a small con.

I like the Drop so much I'm going to get another one in gold so it can be matchy-matchy with my brass mech tubes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

